
Looking for iOS / Android projects - npankaj
I&#x27;m looking for programming project on iOS and Android. Let me know if anyone needs help with their apps.<p>Also, for a young mobile dev agency (~10 months in) - where would it make sense to look for projects from US and Europe.
======
wesie
Hi, please drop me an email on rume.gbenedio@yahoo.com

Thanks

~~~
npankaj
Sure, I've dropped you an email.

